# More bird boxes



## NazNomad (13 Nov 2016)

Gary the Gargoyle







... and a christmas order finished - monkeys & beavers.


----------



## Claymore (13 Nov 2016)

....


----------



## NazNomad (13 Nov 2016)

I think it was Danish Oil fumes. :lol: 

Here's today's nonsense...


----------



## Claymore (13 Nov 2016)

..........


----------



## linkshouse (14 Nov 2016)

These are excellent Naz.

You mentioned in my thread about my first fair that you were a bit nervous about doing one yourself.

All I can say is take the plunge and do one, these will definitely sell.

Phill


----------



## Stooby (17 Nov 2016)

They all look great, do birds go near them though? Looks like the are meant to scare therm off!


----------



## finneyb (17 Nov 2016)

Naz,

Excellent job with the pirate. Wasted on birds - a clock face in the beard and some colour and it would sell for more as a bedroom clock for a boy IMO

Brian


----------



## focusonwood (17 Nov 2016)

I like those.

I wonder if you could do one that looks surprised to see birds come out of it's mouth.


----------



## donwatson (17 Nov 2016)

I love them all, thanks for showing.


----------



## NazNomad (19 Nov 2016)

''The Angry Garrett'', named after my bezzie mate.







Idea pinched from Jim DiLeva at http://www.buyabirdhouse.com


----------



## Claymore (19 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (19 Nov 2016)

Claymore":2u79y75j said:


> Naz when are ya making a pig a***e bird box ?



I thought everything I made had a touch of that about it? :-D


----------



## NazNomad (22 May 2017)




----------



## Claymore (22 May 2017)

...........


----------



## donwatson (22 May 2017)

Brilliant stuff Naz. Made me smile.


----------



## AES (23 May 2017)

All great fun, but I must say I was a bit worried about the nose on the last one when it first appeared on the page as I scrolled (sorry¨) down.

AES


----------



## linkshouse (23 May 2017)

Love this one Naz.

Do they have doors hidden in them somewhere?

Phill


----------



## NazNomad (23 May 2017)

linkshouse":37zcx1mh said:


> Do they have doors hidden in them somewhere?



Not always, but if I do, it's a removable panel in the back usually.


----------



## Claymore (23 May 2017)

........


----------



## NazNomad (26 May 2017)

Another one finished today...


----------



## Claymore (26 May 2017)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (11 Jul 2017)

That's it, no more painting for.... ever _(he wished)._







Just need to build the back part. All going to be one one terraced box.


----------



## Bm101 (11 Jul 2017)

Bit early for Mushroom Season Naz? Maybe summer comes early to west Wales, When I lived in Snowdonia certain pubs didnt get rockin' till September. :shock:


----------



## NazNomad (11 Jul 2017)

I think Summer has been and gone already.


----------



## Claymore (11 Jul 2017)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jul 2017)

All done, where TF am I gonna put this, it's huge.


----------



## Claymore (14 Jul 2017)

........


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jul 2017)

Claymore":3na61vdp said:


> Looks like a Welsh Boyband Naz 9-)




A Boyo-band? :-D


----------

